# New yellow hornets alternative uniform



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

what do you guys think about the new hornets uniforms which they wore against dallas? I think they are pretty cool...


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

Those are the most atrocious jerseys I have seen in a long, long time.

:hurl:


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

UGLY`


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

They are terrible! I wish they would trash them ASAP!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I really like them in-game, but I didn't like the picture of P.J. Brown wearing them on hornets.com


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Naw, they aren't that bad!!! They should wear them sometimes this season!!!


----------



## Road Warriors (Sep 3, 2004)

I thought they were pretty cool.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

NASTY


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Does anyone know when the Hornets are gonnna play the next time in the yellow alternative jerseys???


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> Does anyone know when the Hornets are gonnna play the next time in the yellow alternative jerseys???


I don't know, I've stoped to watch this team


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know, I've stoped to watch this team


Only because they have a loosing streak? If you had been a fan for the past years you should have developed a special relationship to every of the hornets players and this special love you have got for the players doesn't stop if the team doesn't win anymore....:no:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> 
> 
> Only because they have a loosing streak? If you had been a fan for the past years you should have developed a special relationship to every of the hornets players and this special love you have got for the players doesn't stop if the team doesn't win anymore....:no:


its fine, band wagoners need not apply for a Hornet fan membership. I'd much rather have 5 faithful fans than 50 fakers. And the fact that he would jump ship after an unsuccesful MONTH is truly shameful.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

awful. But they aren't the old Nuggets one.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!And the fact that he would jump ship after an unsuccesful MONTH is truly shameful.


I'm just sick of seeing this crappy team losing every game, this team sucks big time!


----------



## T-Mac_#1 (Nov 25, 2004)

I HATE YELLOW!!!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

they shouldve followed the route of the saints and either gone with black/gold or black/yellow.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Black/Gold would be amazing!!!


----------

